# Hot flushes, any thoughts?



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

As some of you will know I went to see my GP a couple of weeks ago with a very swollen stomach (to the point of GP saying it was exactly like a pregnancy, obviously not tho!) and she thought could poss have been ovary related. Been having pains in the ovary area, swelling got a bit better but it is now getting worse again and havig waves of feeling nauseus. Ovaries bothering me and for the past week I have been having some major hot flushes, especially at night time. Could a cyst cause these flushes? My scan isn't until the 24th so am a bit concerned. 

CD 28 today so hot flushes could be a sign of AF but last cycle was 72 days so may not be anywhere near AF. My cycles are so irregular there is just no way of knowing    I know that my AMH is pretty good but it doesn't stop me worrying about flushes being menopausal related


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you amh is high they menopause isnt possible huni as its the antral follicles that release amh so try and put that worry out of your mind. my bet it the nausea is causing body heat!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Pix sorry to hear you are feeling rough, hot flushes are terrible, hope you are handling them ok. could you go back to dr if its still getting worse and try for an earlier scan?

I don't know anything about cysts but just wanted to wish you get well soon. If it is a cyst would it respond to similar tactics to ohss like drinking loads of liquids?
Hope you feel better soon xxx

ps i started my OU and i'm loving it so far, so thanks for the push!! xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey pix how you feeling?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix hope your ok and that you can get a scan sooner. hope things haven't got any worse for you.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone :O)

Feeling better than you. The hot flushes are still there, but I haven't had any pain today. Just waiting for the bloating to go down. I made an appointment for my GP but that isn't until 20th. Its all a waiting game!!

Hey that is fab news about the OU Marie. Well chuffed for you. What are you doing? Did you apply for financial support? Its suprising what the entitlement threshold is


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Glad to hear you are feeling better, hope it stays pain free til you get to see the doc. its a joke all the waiting isnt it.
I'm doing an openings course just to give it a go, its in maths! luckily they are not dear as its just a 3 month course with 2hrs phone tutorial time so i dont think it costs them much.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Marie.

I started with an openings course and have gradually worked my way up from there and will soon be doing my first level 3 course. Glad you are enjoying, it really helps to take my mind of the whole waiting game of tx!!! If you go on to do any more check out the grants, my brother did his OU degree a couple of years ago and was very surprised that he was entitled to some financial support despite his income being quite high. All helps towards cost of tx!!!


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Pix do you have endo?  Just asking as pain bloating and hot flushes are some of the things I suffer with.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

smcwales, I have never had endo diagnosed but Mr. G said when I seen him back in Feb that could have it. Awaiting for my first lap, so hope to soon find out. Thanks for sharing your symptoms, I am thinking more and more that could have endo. Do you get really bad lower back pain too and pains down legs?


----------



## RachelC27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi pix! hope you dont mind me butting in, Been diagnosed with endo for 10 years now and unfortunately  get really bad back pains and they sorta spread down my legs and bum 2.  fortunately tho hav had 3 laps and the pain is connected to adhesions on the ligaments of the back of the womb and therefore cant really stop embies implanting.  If its of any comfort my ds was conceived naturally within 2 months of trying. x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

THanks Rachel :O) and congratulation on your DS. It really is nice to hear positive outcomes xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Phew I haven't had no hot flushes for two nights. So relieved!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that good pix, maybe you were just having some hot moments


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes I suffer with back pain which has in fact caused me severe pain today.  I have been on my full dose painkillers!  The pain goes round into my hip and down my leg all on the right hand side.

It really does sound like you have endo with all you have described.  Good luck with the lap! I hope you don't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara :O)

thanks smcwales. I hope the pain has eased for you. I guess the lap will reveal all and hopefully get me sorted for tx!


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I am also waiting for a lap hopefully we won't have to wait to long!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

come and join Queenie and I in the wait smcwales. When did you go on the waiting list?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes come and join us going mad waiting. lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought the 2ww lasted an eternity lol


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I had an appt with Liz on January 20th she wrote to my then specialist at Neville Hall to get me transferred to Mr G.  My specialist wanted to see me before agreeing but the bookings office messed up and didn't book me an appt. then when they did book me an appt. they booked me into the wrong clinic.  By the time I got it sorted out I didn't see him until April 27th.  They did my letter that day but it went missing and didn't get to UHW!!  I got it faxed again gave them 20 minutes then rang to make sure they had the letter had UHW that was May 18th but it took them 10 days to actually log it onto the system!  Which mean tomorrow i have been waiting 16 weeks sine the referral was logged just for my initial appt. and altogether from January it has been 34 weeks!!!

Don't you just love the NHS!!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

gosh you have had a run around! So you haven't actually seen Mr. G to be put on the waiting list yet? Hope you get seen soon. This is one big waiting game


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

No not yet but I will be phoning the hospital again tomorrow to find out whats happening


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thats the way you've got to keep on top of them. Almost 7 months since I was put on the waiting list and I am always chasing them up!! So are you under IVF Wales now because I had my appointment through them and was given an initiial appoint with Mr. G over the phone and didn't have to wait long.


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I will keep this as short as I can lol.

I suffered for years with pain to see a specialist (gastro) to be told I had IBS.  Over the years the pain just got worse and worse until it would knock me off my feet for a week and it hurt so bad I would hold my breath as it hurt too much to breathe.  I got my GP to refer me again but again they sent me to gastro.  My sister then mentioned endo to me which I had never heard of so I googled it.  I sat and cried as there in black and white were every single one of my symptons!! After appt.'s with gynae and an ultrasound I was waiting for my follow up when the pain hit again and my dh took me to a&e after being messed about again they finally decided to check my record and I was admitted with a cyst on my ovary which was over 10cm's in size!  That was Monday (16th June) I was kept in all week and didn't see a doctor until the Thursday morning who came to tell me that they thought it was ovarian cancer and that I would most likely need a full hysterectomy.  This was just 3 weeks after my 30th birthday and we had already decided it was time to start ttc we just needed to get my pain sorted first!    I had surgery on July 7th everything happened so quickly although it seemed to last forever at the time.  As I was coming round after surgery mr H was there to tell me that he didn't think it was cancer but we would have to wait for the biopsy results to be 100% sure but that he believed it was endo but again wanted to wait for the biopsies to confirm it although he was 99% sure on that they only removed the cyst and my right ovary and washed out my insides which was full of blood.  I waited until August 4th to get the all clear for cancer and endo confirmed but then had to switch consultants as Mr H was an oncologist.  I then started a 6 month Prostap tx which finished March 2009 I had day21 and day 4ish blood tests done and another u/s in December (which now showed a fibroid) that is as much as I have had done.  I have no idea what people are talking about when they say AMH FSH lol.  I took the initiative and went to see Liz and get a referral to UHW which like I said was in January and I just had my appt. date yesterday!  I am seeing Mr Penketh on October 11th.  Just 3 more weeks to wait before I start the next wait for thre surgery.

Sorry to have gone on and on.  I have done a lot of research on endo and if you have any questions then feel free to ask me.  I am going to my support group meeting on Monday and Mr Penketh will be there so it will be nice to meet him before my appt.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks smcwales. Don't say sorry for going on, you haven't it is really helpfull that you share your story, thank you. The more I find out, the more I think they may tell me that I have got endo. 

I can relate to the IBS, I have been told that for years, but never seem  to get any resolution. They also found gallstones and I had my gallbladder out in June and I thought that had gone really well only to find that I am now starting to have the same pain under my rib cage so beginning to think that it was never related to my gallbladder!!!

Gosh a 10cm cyst. You must have gone through a horrendous time being told that you needed a hysterectomy. I am thrilled that you have got your appointment through to see Mr. P. Lets hope things get moving then. I think its fab that you have a support group to go to and that Mr. P actually goes.

I went back to my GP today to asking for something to sort the pain because I was up in the night with horrid lower back pain and pain shooting down my left leg to my knee and some in my groin. Also a feeling as if I had a tight band around my lower abdomen. Glad to see the back of hot flushes for the moment, forgot to mention them to her!

Keep us informed of how your appoint goes. I am supposed to have a planning appoint on that day but seeings as haven't had a date for lap may have to cancel!


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

pix I take paracetemol along with diclofenac and sometimes I need tramadol as well.  Try not to take codiene based pain killers as it will make you constipated and can make your pain/symptons worse.

I hope you get your lap date soon it must be so frustrating that is not affecting your planning appt.

And yes being told you need a hysterectomy at 30 when you want children was a complete nightmare I spent the best part of 3 weeks crying it was an awful experience and one I would not wish on my worst enemy!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks smcwales. I'm going to see if I can have a change of painkillers. The good news is that I've got a date for my lap on 26th Oct so pleased. Hope your support meeting went well?


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

The support meeting was good.  I got some great tips.

So pleased to hear you got your lap date and so soon.  Keep us updated with how thigs go.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks smc wales. Glad you support group went well and hope you have just a short wait ahead


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix just read briefly about your pain under your ribs.  I get that and have it today and it can be very painful.  I was told its IBS and the GP gave me colpermin but i dont have any left, it did work.  I am today trying gaviscon because i know that is safe in pregnancy.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

cool thanks jule will ask for that. I was gutted when the pain didn't go after having gallbladder out, at least don't get the attacks now tho. I've been told have got IBS before so could well be that. You may need to stock up on gaviscon for the months ahead :O)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i think when they do the lap they can tell if you have ibs. as i have been told i have that yet never been diagnosed with it and the symptoms are the same as endo.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

it is so good to be finally finding out whats going on in there  Queenie


----------

